# Canada Immigration & Settlement advice



## PM99 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi everyone 

I've just started my PR application process (for me and my wife) and as an aspiring Canadian immigrant there are a lot of queries that I have.

I am an Indian citizen and am currently working in Dubai in the Oil & Gas EPC industry. I am a Civil Engineer by education and I've 7 years of work experience in the Project Management/ Project Controls and Tendering functions. I understand that most of the job opportunities for my industry sector would be in Calgary/ Edmonton. Although the Alberta climate will be extremely cold for us (having lived in hot climate all lifelong), we are sure we will adapt accordingly while we are embraced by Canada and its welcoming people 

Below are few points that I would like to seek your insights, opinions and advice on:

1] From what I have read on various online resources, to work in Canada as an engineer you need a professional license in addition to the engineering qualification. Is this professional license required for someone working in the Project Controls/ Management function as well? 

2] Are job opportunities in Oil & Gas industry (Project Controls/ Project Management functions) open to candidates who have Canadian PR and international work experience but no Canadian work experience?

3] How is the current job market in Alberta? I am using Linkedin as a tool to get in touch with Industry contacts for guidance and information, however any tips regarding bagging a job before moving to Canada would be greatly appreciated.

4] What could be the expected average salary figure for a person working in the Construction/ Project Management functions of Oil & Gas industry (Engineer with 7 years of work experience)?

5] In case we give birth to a child after we receive our PR but before landing in Canada, how easy would it be to apply and receive PR for a new born baby? I just wanted to be sure that this would not take long so that we can all (along with the baby) land before our landing due date.

6] There could be a situation that we are granted PR and I don't find a job in Canada while I am still in Dubai and hence delay our permanent move. In that case our plan is to land temporarily for a short holiday and exit the Country upon the collection of our PR cards. I’ve read that upon landing, one must collect their PR cards, obtain a SIN and open a bank account. How long do you need to be in Canada to do all these three activities?

We are very excited at the prospect of relocating to Canada albeit a little apprehensive and scared at the thought of living in a Country without any relatives or friends to make the transition easier. 

I realize there are many resources available online regarding my above concerns, so please forgive me if there are existing similar threads in this forum. I’m just interested to hear inputs from people regarding their experience during the process of migrating and successfully relocating to Canada.

I hope you guys can take the time to share your good and not so good experiences regarding my queries. Any input will be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------

